# No sound from microphone - very annoying



## Paddytreanor (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi, I have a standard 3.5mm stereo jack microphone but when I connect it to my pc no sound is omitted although realtek programme acknowledges that a mike is plugged in and working (plugged in to mic socket on back panel)
My sound set-up is:
Pc connected to Sony DAV-DZ260 Home Theatre System via S/PDIF Optical Cable.
Any Help / Advise would be greatly appreciated.
Many Thanks


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

go to Control Panel > Sounds and Audio Devices > click on the Audio tab > then, under Sound Recording make sure the microphone is selected > after that click on Voice tab > make sure the microphone is selected under voice recording


----------



## Paddytreanor (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks but only sound option in control panel and under recording tab microphone is selected and volume/status bar rises as you talk into mic but no sound comes out, normal sound on pc comes out fine, thought it might be something to do with sound output in digital and mic input in analogue?
any theroies?


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

go to Control Panel > Sounds and Audio Devices > click on Voice tab > click on Test Hardware


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

have you disabled the digital output like you stated:

http://tomebling.home.comcast.net/~tomebling/SoundConfig.jpg


----------



## Paddytreanor (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks for your help, I cannot get the menu you suggested (your picture) I am running vista ultimate sp1


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Is this a laptop?

And are you not able to hear the mic through the speakers or just plain not get a recording?

I see lots of people having troubles with onboard audio and not getting playback through their speakers, mostly with laptops.

Just checking but have you gone into Realtek's software and made sure that Mic Volume is un-muted? While you are there you might check to see if you need a Mic Volume Boost. Found in Mixer-->Playback-->Mic Volume. Hit the '..' icon under Mic Volume and it should give you the option for Mic Boost.

Pauldo


----------

